# muskie, pike, or pickeral



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking to try something new. I am looking for creeks or small rivers that have them in it. They don't need to be monsters. I would be happy with fifteen inch fish. I would be fly fishing. Any help would be great. You don't have to post just PM me. Info on Ohio Brush Creek would be great. Thanks in advance. Ronnie


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I spent 3 months last summer doing fish surveys in the Ohio Brush Creek basin and not once did we shock a pike, musky, or pickerel. However we shcoked some GREAT smallies at almost every sampling site, they would be a blast on the fly! As far as the Esox you might have better luck in the next basin to the east..Scioto Brush!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

our canoe club fishes for them on the tusc and sandy creek, in the dover new philly area. check on our website for pics.


----------



## winchester97 (Feb 3, 2008)

sauguy...I too fish the Tusc. river, only a little farther up around Massilon. I figured there were pike in there, but have never seen one, much less caught one. I've tried a couple of times with spinnerbaits and even some top water in the river without any luck. Would love to hear a tip on how to catch them...and don't worry, they'll be promptly released and sent downstream to you.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

we use husky jerks in silver and blue mainly, sometimes tubes. never fished that far north. look for wood and feeder streams. also areas like the dover and bolivar dams. check our website for trips, we also shore fish for pike in early spring and also winter. we post our trips, all are welcome.


----------

